

MIT's Tangible Media Group: inFORM - WestCoastJustin
http://tmg-trackr.media.mit.edu:8020/SuperContainer/RawData/Papers/527-inFORM%20Dynamic%20Physical%20Affordances/Published/PDF

======
WestCoastJustin
You can see inFORM in action @
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFd6WsObOu4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFd6WsObOu4)

